# Masterbuilt discontinued Cold Smoker Kit?



## mmiller (May 5, 2013)

I contacted Masterbuilt and asked when would the Cold Smoker Kit be available, since it has been out of stock for the past couple of months.  The rep said they didn't know when it would be back in stock.  I asked was it being  discontinued? And was told "something like that".  The rep said that the unit was being discussed and it may be available for purchase in the next couple of months. Gee!!!!


----------



## pineywoods (May 5, 2013)

Get one of these and you can be cold smoking while they debate what they are gonna do. They work great

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a-maze-n-products


----------



## van holton (May 6, 2013)

What pineywoods says. get one and it will work with any smoker with super results.


----------



## rabbithutch (May 6, 2013)

Add my recommendation for the AMAZN pellet smoker.  I did one smoke in my MES40 and realized that I would need something better.  Following advice given here, I bought from Todd and have never looked back.  Yes, I've used it for both cold and heated smoking. 

You might do a search for cold smoking.  One of the hard lessons I learned was that the smoker can get too hot for cold smoking cheese if using only the pellet smoker.  I have since put bottles of water in the extra freezer and use them to control the internal temp when cold smoking.

Lots of good info here.  Search is your friend.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 6, 2013)

Pineywoods said:


> Get one of these and you can be cold smoking while they debate what they are gonna do. They work great
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a-maze-n-products


Exactly !!!   What Piney said !!!

Been using & loving mine for years!!

Bear


----------

